# Not getting notification emails



## fastmongrel (Dec 21, 2014)

For the last 2 weeks or so I havent been getting the usual emails telling me there is a reply to a topic I have posted in. Been through my profile and I dont think I have accidentaly unchecked or checked something I shouldnt have. Anyone tell me what I have done wrong or need to do.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2014)

It does seem all has been set properly at your profile. No notification can be caused by the lack of new posts there or you didn't revisit the subscribed threads you has been notified about a reply.


----------



## fastmongrel (Dec 21, 2014)

Wurger said:


> It does seem all has been set properly at your profile. No notification can be caused by the lack of new posts there or you didn't revisit the subscribed threads you has been notified about a reply.



I have posts in 3 threads in 3 different sub forums that are currently getting new posts and I visit the threads at least once a day but still not getting email alerts. I even checked out my spam email folder to make sure hotmail hadnt diverted them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2014)

I am glad I have not been getting them...lol


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2014)

fastmongrel said:


> I have posts in 3 threads in 3 different sub forums that are currently getting new posts and I visit the threads at least once a day but still not getting email alerts. I even checked out my spam email folder to make sure hotmail hadnt diverted them.



I see. I have checked on the system settings and it seems the emails are generated by the site. I can see the number of queued e-mails changing so it should work correctly. Haven't you changed recntly your email address accidentally?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2014)

I've noticed that for a while now, I haven't been getting any notifications for messages or "likes" (bacon, etc.) like I used to.

Haven't changed any settings here or on my computer.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2014)

Not sure if it can be the reason for but you have marked the "Do not subscribe" option.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2014)

now you know I would never be unsubscribed to Bacon!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2014)

"The Bacon addicted" sounds better.


----------



## mandoman (Jul 21, 2015)

I haven't received notifications on the last few thread answers either. I even checked the Quarantine section on my server site, and nothing appears there. Just thought I would add this interesting tidbit to a thread that already seems to be going to the hogs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2015)

Notifications have not been going out for quite some time.

Be happy, does not clog up your email inbox that way...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2015)

I sent some of info about the issue to Horse some time ago. No replay so far.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 22, 2015)

Wurger said:


> I sent some of info about the issue to Horse some time ago. No replay so far.



That's a little scary. It's been 8 months since he's logged on. Hope things are OK.



Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2015)

As Chris has said they haven't worked for a while. No bad thing, it is easy enough to find most the threads anyway...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2015)

I went through some info about the messaging system and must say it is a quite vulnerable one. It is enough if there is a couple of errors and it doesn't want to work properly. However I have checked on all setting for the forum system regarding the messaging. All seems to be set corectly. I think it might be the server issue because I can see the counter of the message queue changing what means the forum script sends them but these messages disappear in the cyberspace.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 22, 2015)

Moved to a new thread,




Geo


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2015)

this should be fixed and emails are sending again

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 22, 2015)

Got a surprise and received a couple of them on the 18th. I haven't received any since then even though my subscription list shows two updated threads that imo should have generated emails. 

Will have to watch for a while and see if I start getting them again.


Wheels


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 22, 2015)

Sounds like it might be a weekly update for those. Daily digest go out each night Weekly digest goes out Sunday night. 
Check how often you've asked to be updated via email...daily or weekly?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 23, 2015)

I got the email for the PM. 
I would have responded to the pm but I am at the limit. I am not ready to wholesale delete them tonight. 

All of my email notifications were/are set to instant. I also received an email after I posted in this thread for an update to a thread so that function seems to at a minimum be working sporadically.  


Wheels


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2015)

Ok, well I may have to check about rebuilding old subscriptions....they may not be sending for threads. 
I will look into it, thanks for heads up.
-david


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 23, 2015)

Let me know if they do send, I changed some of the email settings.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 23, 2015)

Never had an e-mail notification since joining the forum - until yesterday. great stuff, many thanks !


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 25, 2015)

Have you been getting more emails? 



wheelsup_cavu said:


> I got the email for the PM.
> I would have responded to the pm but I am at the limit. I am not ready to wholesale delete them tonight.
> 
> All of my email notifications were/are set to instant. I also received an email after I posted in this thread for an update to a thread so that function seems to at a minimum be working sporadically.
> ...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes. I still had some that didn't get email notifications though. I posted in all of my recent subscribed threads today to see if that will shake things loose.


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 29, 2015)

Seems to be working fine now. 


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

